# Alpine 3525 ??



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone know the specs on this thing? Any good?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

2 x 60W @ 4 ohms (20Hz 20kHz, 0.04% THD)
2 x 80W @ 2 ohms (1KHz, 1% THD)
1 x 160W @ 4 ohms bridged (1KHz, 1% THD)
1 x 200W @ 4 ohms bridged (1KHz, 10% THD)
Freq. Response: 10Hz 50kHz (+0/-1dB)
Fuse: 30A


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks man!, think il give it a try in the wifes car,lol


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using two of them, and own 3. Nice amp. Classic style, decent power and nice sound. The only bummer is the lame Molex power connector but otherwise I like them.


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got hooked up in the wifes car, sounds really clean on the set of cerwin vega ai components!! I like it!


----------

